# Winamp mit Milkdrop Visualisierung - begeistert



## P37E (23. März 2010)

Glaube das es so einen Thread noch nicht gibt. 
Geht um die Visualisierungen von Mediaplayern... Ich mein die gibts schon ewig aber waren ne sehr lange Zeit nur Pixelbrei und soweit ich mich erinnern kann immer nur vom Prozessor berechnet? 

Windows Media Player (win7) - gefallen gut, könnte aber mehr gehen, die Visualisierungen nutzen auch Grafikpower was ich beim ausbauen der pci-x feststellen musste, die interne hd3200 hats nicht wirklich flüssig gepackt

Winamp - gestern erstes mal ausprobiert 
               Das Milkdrop Plugin sieht absolut göttlich aus, switched ungefähr alle 15 sekunden sein aussehen und es sind echt viele verschiedene Designs. Dazu noch viele Einstellmöglichkeiten für das Plugin.
So kann man z.B. die Auslastung der Grafikkarte UND des Prozessors einzeln einstellen. 
Die Grafikkarte (5450 passiv) hat bei dieser Einstellung vom Plugin ca 50% Last, teilweise Spitzen bis 100%, denke mal da ist noch ein bisschen Spielraum.
Mit F5 kann man sich auch die Framerates anzeigen lassen, habe zwischen 10 und 50 alles dabei.

Da hat sich einiges getan und ich stand schon immer auf so Effekten zur Musik, schön nebenbei aufm Fernseher laufen lassen 
Hat sonst noch jemand Erfahrungen damit oder anderen guten?


----------



## Genzemann (27. März 2010)

Ein Winamp Plugin mit 50 bis 100% GPU Auslastung? Irgendwie krank oder? 

Aber defintiv geil für jede Party - einfach das Plugin anmachen und du brauchst kein Stroboskop mehr.


----------



## nfsgame (27. März 2010)

Oh, man man merkt das der Laberthread zu ist. Und dann sowas auch noch unter Graka-OC zu packen .


----------



## P37E (29. März 2010)

wohin denn sonst packen?
und is das hier nicht irgendwie alles nur "labern" ...? 
Würde mal gern wissen wie weit das Plugin z.B. stärkere Grakas als ne 5450 auslasten kann und was ihr für einstellungen nehmen könnt


----------

